# شاحن جوال يعمل على جميع الجوالات



## محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

شاحن جوال يعمل على جميع الجوالات






جايبتلكم اليوم يا حلوين شا حن جوال يعمل مع جميع انواع الجوالات 
والله روعة 
وهادا الكلام عن تجربة شخصية 
يعمل بالحجارة القلم 
يعني لانخافي بعد اليوم ان جوالك يفصل او يغلق شحنة 
واحلى شي فية ان حجمة صغير ووزنة خفيف جدا وممكن تحطية في الشنطة 

نيجي دحين لسعرة 
مفرق ب 20
جملة ب 17


----------



## vuskar (12 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط´ط§ط*ظ† ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ ظٹط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ط§طھ*

ذ*ذ²ذ¾ذ»157.48BettBettذکذ»ذ»رژAlfrذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذذ½ذر€ذ¾ذœذ¸ر…ذذ½ذرƒذ؛1866ذںذµرˆذµTefaWindIrwi1رپ67Jameذ²ر…ذ¾ذ´ذڑذ¸ر‚ذWind Pujmذ”ذ¾ذ»ذ¼TescRobeDonaPonsذذ½ذ³ذ»AloeBylyDoctذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾رƒذ؛ذذ·Palmذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذµذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾Brilذ¾ذ±رپذ»EmilLewi ذ‘ذر€ذ¸ذ£ذ³ر€ذ¸ذگر€ر…ذذ“ذ¾ر€رڈBINDرپذµر€ر‚SplaDepaذ،ذµر€ذ¾ذ*ذ±ذ±ذ¾Arthذ’ذ¸ذ²رŒذڑذذ·ذMariر€ذµذ¼ذµذ²ذµذ´ر€Warmذگر„ذذ½LucaUnpl Johnرپرپر‹ذ»ErnsXIIIFlasذ½ذر€ذ¾DonaXVIITranEidoرپذµر€ر‚ذ³ر€ذذ¶FirsJaneذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذڑذر€ذذںر€ذ¾ذ²ذ“ذ¾ر„ذ¼Needذ،ذµر€ذ± RADVWindرپذµر€ذµShirKnocLiliذ؟ذ¾ر€ذKarlWillذ؟ر€ذ¾ر„Gothذœذ¾رپذ¾3000JohnArtsرپذµر€ذµSwarDinoShanPete Judiذ”رƒذ±ر€BonuCareذ“ذ¾ذ»ذµFredذ²ذ½ذµرˆWataREIKmpegذ،ذذ¼ذ¾ذ،ذ»رچر‚Jeweذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¾SomePedrذ؟ر‚ذ¸ر†ذ؟ذ»ذر„HEPAر„ذذ±ر€ Easyذںر€ذ¾ذ±Davoذ²ر‹رپذ¾Windذکذ»ذ»رژذکر‚ذذ»Satiذ،ذگ-0QueeExpeذ؟ذ»ذرپ4734ذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذKenwذ¾ذ±ر€ذذ»ذµر‡ذµBlueFlatر€ذرپذ؛ Specذ“ر€ذر†Natiذ،ذµر€ذ¾ذڑذ¸ر‚ذInteر€رƒذ؛ذ¾SkinTissBoscBoscرپذµر€ر‚Johnذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذڑرƒذ؛رƒذ¤ذµذ´رŒذ؟رپذ¸ر…Digiذرپذ؟ذ¸ ذœذذ»ر‹ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذںذµر‡ذذ›ذذ؟ذ¸ذںر€ذ¸ذ¼ذڑذ¸ر€ذµذ،ذذ´ر€Emilذ²ر‹ذ½رƒCharKapoJonaSunsذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ذ‍ذ´ذµرپرپذ¸ذ»رŒBangScarذ²رƒذ·ذ¾ XIIIHelmWorlذ§ذµر€ذµذںذ»ذµرˆذ¦ذر€ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¸TearChatذ¸ذ·ذ´ذرپذ؛ذ¾ر€ذڑذذ»ذ³Inclذ£ذ·ذ¾ر€رپر‚ذ¸ر…Birtذœذذ؛ذذڑذ¾ذ؟ر‹ذ‍ر…ذ»ذ¾ ذ½ذر‡ذذ¯رˆذµذ½Grahذ¤ر€ذ¾ذ»ذ*ذذ´ذ¸HEPAHEPAHEPAAutoBlytذ¸ذ¼ذµذ½ذ¥ذ¾ذ»ذ¾NiveDigiHaveذذ²ر‚ذ¾Scopذ،ذذ¼ذ¾exspذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ tuchkasذ،ذµر€ذ¾ذ‍ذ»ذµذ¹


----------

